# Ring Opening pliers modified for cuffing bands



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I am stoked about these pliers. I got the idea from Metro and Chris at Yo slingshots. Thanks guys. I was really tired of fighting with my regular pliers to put cuffs on. Which in my opinion are awesome. My bands last longer than when I was tying with a constrictor knot and cotton string. also cuffing is fast and easy and no jig is required. I purchased a ring opening plier for body jewelry. I got the 8" because I did not want to hassle with little tiny pliers, I have big hands.







these are awesome after I reshaped the tip for my intended purpose.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty slick CO, thanks for the video!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent presentation Randy.

The only problem I had with the 1842's was they had a tendency to start swallowing the ends of the rounded pouch and making it pucker. I went to the thin Tex tubes cut them a little longer then doubled them. You can see from the picture the thickened shoulder rest"s against the pouch and no more problems. I do believe these light weight tubes hold the latex with a little lighter touch and let your bands last a little longer. No I haven't counted shots it just seems like it.Maybe it is all in my mind. Good luck with that butterfly shooting.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Sweet! I am happy to see someone found my video useful


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool beans~thanks for sharing...My self I find the 1742 tubing seems to hold real tight...I cut it to 10mm per each cuff....If I feel the will be any

kind of slippage ..I will tie a constrictor knot over the 1742 tube cuff...I have had only 2 bands come thru the cuff...yes even after streaching...

Nice presentation Can opener....May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Hey Guys,[/size]I am stoked about these pliers. I got the idea from Metro and Chris at Yo slingshots. Thanks guys. I was really tired of fighting with my regular pliers to put cuffs on. Which in my opinion are awesome. My bands last longer than when I was tying with a constrictor knot and cotton string. also cuffing is fast and easy and no jig is required. I purchased a ring opening plier for body jewelry. I got the 8" because I did not want to hassle with little tiny pliers, I have big hands. [/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I am happy to pass on the tip. I can't see the video on my tablet, but ring pliers are the bomb. I agree with you that cuffs make bands and tubes last longer, and IMHO go on way faster than any other method. I started using cuffs years ago and never looked back. I have also rolled up the cuffs on the pouch after a band broke out in the field, and fixed it on the spot. You can't do that with constrictor knots 

Yo

Chris


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very practical tip, I just order a 6" plier online. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Excellent presentation Randy.
> The only problem I had with the 1842's was they had a tendency to start swallowing the ends of the rounded pouch and making it pucker. I went to the thin Tex tubes cut them a little longer then doubled them. You can see from the picture the thickened shoulder rest"s against the pouch and no more problems. I do believe these light weight tubes hold the latex with a little lighter touch and let your bands last a little longer. No I haven't counted shots it just seems like it.Maybe it is all in my mind. Good luck with that butterfly shooting.


How long do you cut them Wingshooter?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent presentation Randy.
> ...


@Bean flip..I use 1745 tubing cut 10mm pieces for the cuff...if id get a slip of the band I tie a constrictor knot on the cuff...too me it is added safety margin..I had a couple pull thru..can you say "Ouch" really hurt....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Bean I cut the tube about 5/8 inch. This gives me enough to make a good double cuff.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

great....another tool to buy. Kiddin' Thanks for the info. Between the flipclips and this testing is gonna go way faster.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

